# I Must Be Insane!



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Well, after 16 years in the classroom teaching mostly ninth graders, I am on the verge of moving on. Between the stupidity of "No Child Left Behind" (and the associated pressures to teach to the test and _nothing_ _more_) and the sheer apathy on the parts of the students and parents, I have had enough. It just isn't fun anymore. I love teaching, but it isn't what it used to be.

I applied for a position at the local university back in October as a person who would teach the use of new technologies to professors and show them how to integrate it into their classes. I was called for an interview right before Thanksgiving and interviewed on November 30th. It felt right from the moment I read the ad in the paper and the interview went _really_ well. I received a call on Friday to offer me the position. They said I was the best candidate by far. Now for negotiating salary.







I'll just say I'm going to take a _significant_ pay cut to take this job, but that's how bad I want out. I've been crunching a lot of numbers and luckily, with extra stuff I have to kick out money for now (union dues, retirement on my own, etc.), my net won't be _horribly_ lower than what I'm getting now.









With all of that said, one of my wife's biggest worries (she also is a teacher) is that our new Outback won't get used as much as we want to. Now we won't have that 2 1/2 months off together in the summer to hit the road with the family. I'll get 10 days vacation per year (with the possibility of getting 5 additional days), so I know we'll use it, but she's worried how often. I say it will be used on short weekend trips and I can always commute from a nearby campground to work and she can stay there with the kids and have fun all day.

I hate to ask a "stupid question," but how often do all of you "normal" working stiffs use your OB? Truth is, I've never been out of school in my life. I went straight from college into teaching, so I've never had a "normal" job.







Any advice would be appreciated.










P.S. Heck of a Christmas present, huh?


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

I am a stay at home mom, but my husband does work the 9 to 5 grind. He has 10 vacation days a year. With days off for holidays, etc. we still made it out about a total of 30 days. With a little planning and using a day here and there coupled with a holiday or vacation day, you can make it out for long weekends. Although I must admit most of our trips were just that long weekends. We also tended to stay close to home (within a 3 hr drive).

Hope this helps you.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ya gotta do what you gotta do to keep your sanity.

Good Luck in your new position









You will now need to find good campgrounds within a distance you are willing to drive for a weekend. At least your DW will be able to pack and be ready to go so all you will need to do is hook up and leave. Try to find places that have later or flexible check out times. Some will allow you to stay til 4 or 5 to enjoy the pool for a small fee which works good if the drive home is short.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I tend to take vaacation days on Friday and leave town Thursday after work. This give us 3 nights in the Outback and we tend to arrive before the Friday crowds jam the freeways.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Best of Luck on your new job
as for using the OB as much as I can with 2 week vacation & 3 personal days

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's really exciting (albeit, maybe a bit scary, huh?)

Sounds like you'll have the best of both worlds being able to drive into the office from the campground!

Our worklife schedules are really very tight and, unfortunately, our respective "high demand times" are not in sync. We've had to be pretty creative in making the best use of our weekends - even before the Outback joined the family. To set the scene: Kath is an Administrator for our State Univ. and, I expect, has a schedule much like your's will be. I work in the corporate world and usually don't get home on Fridays until after 7. The corp. world (mine, anyway) LIVES by calendar quarters. That means that every 3rd month of the yr. is not available for vacation time. That seriously impacts when I can take time.

Camping competes with many, many other activities for the weekends (our gardens are clear proof that _THEY_ lose!) as we also show our dogs and travel to bagpiping competitions & parades. All this also reduces casual camping weekends. To make the most of the time that _is_ available, the Outback serves as our rolling hotel for any event we go to (dogs, pipes, orchids, etc.). Whether or not we have a competition on a camping weekend, we take off on Friday nights and, as much as possible - take advantage of "Monday Holidays" (although we do steer clear of Mem. Day, July 4th, Labor Day). We'll occasionally also add a day on either end to create a longer 3 or 4 day weekend, thereby spreading out our camping weekends. We also plan at least 1 full week (or more, if we can book it around a long weekend). This way we can get out on multiple trips with more than just 1full day at camp. In between these long weekends, we will certainly take off for "normal weekends" too - heading out Friday night when we both get home so we wake up at camp on Saturday. We have also gotten into the habit of booking the site for Sunday night - even tho' we do leave Sunday - so we can take our time packing up and not have to rush to shut down & be out by checkout time. Those few extra hours seem to stretch the weekend just a bit more.

Hope this helps a bit!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I hate to see another good teacher "bite the dust" because of all the crap they have to put up with these days. It was the same with nursing.........I loved my job, but hated the constant paperwork, documentation required to satisfy the "powers that be". 
Sure wish you'd think about it before you go and make the change, especially since it's been your career and you/your wife/your family have the same days off and can enjoy that all-important family time.
As for the "No Child Left Behind"? Parents are really aggravated about that, as well. It should, instead be called "No Child Moves Ahead" in my opinion, as the mother of a special-needs child. They just bunch them all together.......high IQ, low IQ, doesn't matter, and my child, who has a high IQ is unbelievably bored and doesn't get what he needs. Of course, I'm probably the exception to the rule.......I stay actively involved in my child's education.
Good luck to whatever your choice may be!!
Darlene


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Well sorry or congratulations.

Just to let you know. I found several CG close to home, Friday after work we take the TT that was loaded up the night before and go enjoy the weekend coming home late Sunday nights. Every weekend in October 07 we were gone. it can be done. If we don't do it, we are both work acoholics, so we would just work. We are too young to always be work slaves so have opted to enjoy life while we are able and work when we are 60/70's when we can't do much but sit behind a desk....hope this helps.....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry we loose another good teacher but good for you. Sometimes it is good to make a change, I have changed jobs several time sense I retired for the AF and each time it has gotten better. We do a lot of mini vacations by adding a day or two to a weekend and I have taken the family to a really good campground stayed with them until I have to go to work but came back later to finish the vacation. Even short vacations can be a lot of fun. I wish you the best of luck with the new job.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for all the responses. This place is the best!









Believe me, I've thought this through, made a list (and checked it twice) of all the positives and the negatives of this change, and the positives _far_ outweigh the negatives. Heck, my kids will get a college education for _free_! All they will have to pay for is books and a few fees. That's not the only reason I'm doing this, but it ranks high on my list. And yes, Wolfie, I'm scared as heck. Leaving a job that I can't lose (unless I do something _really_ stupid) to venture out into the realm of uncertainty for less money.







I must be insane, but I need the change.

There's one thing I will miss though--due to the weather, school was canceled today. I won't get snow days with the new job...


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I drove school bus for 16 years. I know what you mean. The mind can only take so much. 9 years ago we made the change also. It is doable. I also changed to a university job. Check and see if your teaching time counts toward your vacation time. I was able to transfer my time over. It added up quick that way. 5 weeks of time now. I use 1/2 days on Friday. That way i can have the trailers loaded and hooked up ready to pull out when DH get home. We also used a seasonal spot for a year to add a little time that way we did not have to set up each weekend and was able to make the trip a little quicker. We are back to roaming again. We like to explore the area. We have found a lot of nice small campgrounds in our area. Good luck and happy camping.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WHOA! Knew nothing about the fringe benefits for your kids!! Take the job, take the job!!! You'll enjoy your work more and you won't have to mortgage everything you own to put your kids through college!!
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow! I didn't like the 'no child left behind' when it was proposed, but it sounds like a real looser after your description. Sounds like all children left behind now.

Must be scary/exciting to do this, but Darlene is right. College education without signing your life away.

DH works in a factory, and is sometimes scheduled for weekends. We found a nice CG in the ocuntry that is actually close to his workplace. Several times when we wanted to camp, he was scheduled to work the weekend. Even though he had to go to work, he said that being at the CG was like a mini vacation, and he still felt as though he had been 'away'.

Weekends can work very well.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

No child left behind is being implemented as "cover your a#$" by the states. For money$$$. 
It was intended to hold the schools, districts, and states to some production standards. What it has caused is an attitude that if a child doesn't preform it's solely the teachers' and more the parents fault.
I'm so sick of hearing "No Child Left Behind" is the cause of every issue at the school. According to NCLB my child only needs to be in the class room 4hrs a day. Why? By a child being in the classroom a minimum of 4 hrs. the fed,state will pay the cash to the district for that seat that day.

The $$$ needs to be attached to the child not the seat of which he sits.
Better yet sever the Federal fingers in the pie. Education should be local and state run or did I miss that amendment to the Constitution of the United States.

The parent apathy comes from the fact that we can't buck the system because the system has all bases covered.

I'm sorry we are losing another great teacher. Thank you for giving our children 16 years.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

kjdj said:


> The parent apathy comes from the fact that we can't buck the system because the system has all bases covered.


I have a slightly different situation here. The apathy is real. 50-60% of our little town is on welfare and it is generational poverty we are speaking of. They get paid to do nothing, so why put effort into school. Heck, we have parents having their children tested just so they can get SSI checks every month!









The American educational system is in real trouble...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First off Bernie, Congratulations on the new career path. It certainly sounds like an interesting and fresh direction, and I'm guessing you will enjoy the change immensely! Way to go!









As far as 'having a real job' goes, I think you will find that you still have plenty of time for camping. Sure, those big cross country land cruises are more of a challenge, but the weekend trip can be every bit as rewarding. Not to mention, a lot less work, which has it's own appeal!









As for us, our average is one trip a month, March through October. Most are 2-3 day jaunts, with one week long trip farther afield. We could certainly do more if we tried, but between _The Re-landscaping Project That Will Never Die_, and other demands on our time, that works for us. Not to fear... You will have plenty of time to enjoy your Outback, and you may just find you appreciate it more now than ever.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

First Thank You! For teaching and for seeing the desperate situation our kids are in!!! I took on volunteering in our district this year. I can not believe what all of you (teachers) do, see, and put up with!

Your question on use... I work every Friday and every other Saturday. DH works M-F. That said we managed to use the OB 26 days as a family and 4 as a couple for a total of 30 days this year. It was a low budget low use year cause we made a long trip without the Outback to visit family, Disney and Kennedy Space Center.

Creativity is the key ....

Find lots of close to home spots. I don't think that should be hard in your part of the state! When you decide on favorites look for the deals where you can leave the trailer for free during the week ( no tow) These we have found are common in PA. Fuel is a benefit here! However we like that you spend the first weekend settling in. You can usually stay later on Sunday. The best part to us is the next Friday jump in the car get to the trailer and make a fire!!! Your already set up!

We gone out on the weekend DH stays with kids. I come Sunday morning after work and stay the week with the kids. DH commutes back and forth to work for the week and then we leave the second weekend. We still get family time in the evenings. It is very relaxing to come from work to the trailer!

Finally...

You are both teachers and I am sure you both share the views you've already posted. That being said .... you know how little time you have to shape the minds of your kids! I think all campers and Outbakers alike agree there is no better place to get to know your kids than in a campground. Two nights or fifty nights they are memories for a lifetime! It's worth the effort!

Happycampin!!!

And good luck with the job!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Bernie, you said the university mentioned you were by far the best candidate for the job. Well, until you accept an offer you are still in negotiations. ASK, for an additional week of vacation now. With your experience level and their desire to bring you on board this may be easily accepted.

Good luck!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations on the new job!!! Sounds like a good move.

I work every other Saturday and alot of nights, but I do get 4 weeks of vacation a year. My DW works a 2 day, 2 night, 4 days off shift...so there are some weeks that I am leaving and she is walking in the door. It does make getting camping trips in a little tough but we do it. Long weekends work well and we try to do as many as we can. I didn't keep track of the trips this year but I would say that we did 20 nights so it can be done. We keep the driving to the 2 hours or so and try to get on the road early so we can miss the traffic.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Definetly ask for the extra week of vacation!








Good luck with the negotiations for $$$!

Just remember that you need to do what makes you happy. You spend too much of your life at work to be miserable there.

Now for camping time, it depends on your type of trips. My wife and I each get 3-4 weeks off per year (we can purchase some so the final number varies a little). Last summer we camped for the week of the 4th and then for 5 or 6 other "long" weekends (3-4 days). Personally, it was a little hectic for me as it seemed like we were always packing or unpacking. Next year will be a return to our standard vacation pattern which is 1 long one (2 1/2 weeks) with a couple weekend trips.

If we both had 2 1/2 months off, we would be gone for a minimum of 1 month in the summer, so yes, we use it less than we would, but I think we still get decent use out of it.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

WOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got the call, I got the money, I got the extra week of vacation!!!


































































Now explain this one to me...I'll be making a _significant_ amount less in the gross income department, but bringing home an _additional_ $278 and change a month in net income. Even with my wife will picking up our insurance payments, we'll still come out $26 _ahead_ each month. How cool is this?

Merry Christmas one and all, and to all a good night.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

congrats on the new job, I am starting to plan my second career as a teacher. I have six years left as a firefighter and my dw is a teacher. I also thought about going to med school or even a physicians assistant' but the only job close to the time off i have know is a teacher. Our little one will be about nine when I can retire and what better way to spend family time that the entire summer. Hearing your story scares me though. I wish u the best, good luck.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats and Good Luck...........you could use the weeks vacation to go to the factory rally









John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Acadia Hiker said:


> WOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got the call, I got the money, I got the extra week of vacation!!!
> 
> ...


Maybe you could ask a math teacher for help because that sounds like an interesting situation.









Regardless, CONGRATS on the new career path!!!


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

I live in Ridgway so I know what the local economy is like in the area. I work construction so my hours can be long, but I managed to get out almost every weekend this summer. There are many nice campgrounds in the area that are only about an hour or two from you, and like other posters said earlier, plan ahead and pack early so you will only have to hook on and go. Good luck, and if you want to know my opinion on any local campgrounds, let me know.
Joe.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations! Sometimes the math just seems strange. Enjoy the new job. When do your start?

One more thing on weekend trips. I don't know your storage options, but we have our OB out back in the yard. We have electric, so leave the fridge on all camping season. Makes packing for weekend trips a little easier, as all condiments are still in the fridge, and we even leave stuff in the freezer so just have to restock what we used plus whatever fresh foods we want. Also, we keep a packed bag in the OB so we have that covered, just restock the bag when we get home.

Little timesavers like those seem to help make weekends a bit easier.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Maybe you could ask a math teacher for help because that sounds like an interesting situation.


Dooh


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the new gig and the early Christmas present of an extra week of vacation.

As far as fitting in camping, short weekend trips within about an hour or two are the way to go. You'll be surprised how relaxing even a couple of days away can be.

Hope you love the new job as much as the old one. Sounds like a perfect move.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

My wife was a teacher as well but in the Archdiocese and by the time we paid for daycare her take home was the amount she could make working part time and stay home during the day. It's hard having the one income, and I am actually switching positions as well. I am moving to a LONG standing company in Cincinnati as an Internal Wholesaler for Annuities. I know what you are going through. It's scary and I loved working in my family business where taking off a Friday was a bit easier. Good luck and wish me the same!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Well, I broke the news to my students today. There were some red eyes in the room at various times of the day.







I'm still there for a month, as the district is holding me for 30 days or until they get a replacement for me. I'm already not looking forward to my last day. I'll be a total wreck.









I'll keep anyone interested in my story updated as the time goes on...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Well, I broke the news to my students today. There were some red eyes in the room at various times of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must have been a tough day....for all of you!
Yes - please do keep us in the loop as you can


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Well, I broke the news to my students today. There were some red eyes in the room at various times of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like it is going to be a good move! If teaching isn't
fun anymore then it is time to get out.

Remember to follow the Yellow Brick Road!

MaeJae


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Well, I broke the news to my students today. There were some red eyes in the room at various times of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like it is going to be a good move! If teaching isn't
fun anymore then it is time to get out.

Remember to follow the Yellow Brick Road!

MaeJae

















[/quote]










Thanks for bringing _that_ one back!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HAHAHAHA....forgot all about that picture. We need that on the Outbackers.com landing page.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> HAHAHAHA....forgot all about that picture. We need that on the Outbackers.com landing page.


Um... I don't think so... We don't want to scare the children, you know!
The dog (cat, whatever it is) still creeps me out!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Dorothy DID NOT - WOULD NOT - have a cat !!!! (...and if she did, TOTO would have EATEN it!!!) GOOD DOG, TOTO!!!

*"I'm gonna get you and your little...... cat, too!" ?????? * *No! ABSOLUTELY WRONG!!!!*

(btw, Doug, my guess is that Eric would vote with you on this, too, but I believe that would have more to do with







!!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> HAHAHAHA....forgot all about that picture. We need that on the Outbackers.com landing page.


Um... I don't think so... We don't want to scare the children, you know!
The dog (cat, whatever it is) still creeps me out!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Suppose to be a dog...but I have to agree with Doug on this one. That sure looks like a cat in that picture.


----------

